# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Anakan Kohaku, Shiro dan Ogon

## victor

Bagi yang mau belajar keeping anakan Koi n prediksi bagaimana perkembangan dari kecil nya
tersedia anakan size 2-3cm harga @Rp1000
size 2-3cm belum kelihatan bagus jeleknya, jadi anda mendapatkan ikan 100% sampah kecil kemungkinannya.
konsultasi gratis how to keeping (belajar bersama)

----------


## matakasih2009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Om Vic bisa kasih info papa & mamanya? aku pesen shiro 200, ogon 100, kohaku 200, thx. ada bonusnya.. ::

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ziunkx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

kalo satu packing muat berapa banyak Oom...?

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d_sign

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adykurnia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adykurnia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## buana inti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> om, burayaknya masih ada? mau pesan kohaku 100 dan shiro 100, kirim ke jkt, total berapa ya, biasanya expedisinya kirim sampai alamat gak ya?
> Gak berani banyak banyak , kolamnya kecil..


295rb om
200 untuk ikan
95rb ongkir dan styrofoam
bonus ikan 10% 20 ekor untuk resiko kematian di perjalanan
bonus ikan 10% 20ekor untuk subsidi ongkir
jadi saya kirim 240 ekor.

sebenarnya diantar om, tapi...
kalo nunggu di antar, kasian ikan nya om
di bawa puter2, di panas2in, bisa2 pada mati
mendingan sekitar jam 9 pagi ikan diambil ssdh itu bisa segera di handling sendiri

----------


## oona39

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiaji

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## atozyeah

kapan om kira2 , soale newbie nich ! :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## artha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## artha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## artha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adykurnia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afanris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ifaz

om, ini masih ada?
menarik om, mau coba keeping..

----------


## aditya10

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ZivitzKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

